# Je comprends pas tout



## Lolonounou (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
Petit coup de gueule ce matin pour bien commencer la semaine. 
Ce matin 8h30 -4° la maman de E me pose la petite et me dit " elle a de la fièvre depuis hier je lui ai donné du doliprane à 8h. Je travaille pas aujourd'hui si vraiment ca va pas. "
Je comprends vraiment pas cette attitude  de maman qui aurait pu garder sa pépette au chaud chez elle.
Ca me met hors de moi


----------



## Catie6432 (12 Décembre 2022)

Si fièvre l'enfant aura vu un médecin avant d'être confié en accueil collectif. Avec le protocole Covid c'est même à partir de 38 de température.
Après rappel à l'employeur, j'aurai refusé l'enfant. La maman avait toute la journée pour aller avec son enfant chez le médecin qui plus est.


----------



## bidulle (12 Décembre 2022)

faut pas chercher à comprendre....

à son sens elle vous paie et ça n'est pas pour rien, et elle se donne bonne conscience en disant '' Je travaille pas aujourd'hui si vraiment ca va pas ''

si vous avez des sorties de prévies et bien allez-y et n'en privé pas les autres enfants !


----------



## Emily (12 Décembre 2022)

Tous les mêmes !
Dès que l'on peut se débarrasser de l'enfant malade et bien les parents le font.
Nous sommes payés pour ça d'après eux 
Un enfant malade est mieux chez lui qui plus est lorsque maman est là.
Pourquoi aller chez le médecin, ce n'est que de la fièvre ça va passer 😟
Et bien idem que bidulle, je sors, je fais ce qui était prévu.
Prise de température régulière et si l'enfant n'est pas comme d'habitude et bien SMS a la maman pour venir le chercher.


----------



## bidulle (12 Décembre 2022)

ah et j'y pense dire aussi à la maman qu'elle ne pourra pas non plus travaillez le jour ou vous serez en arrêt maladie car son enfant vous aura contaminée !


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Décembre 2022)

Avec le risque qu'il contamine les autres enfants si il y en a d'autres.
Au bout d'un moment, ça incite quand même à appeler le PE en lui disant que le Doliprane a du finir de faire effet et que son enfant est ronchon, pas en forme. 
j'ai le même genre de PE. La maman ne travaille jamais le vendredi mais j'ai le petit systématiquement.
L'autre fois il est arrivé enrhumé.  (Je ne m'en suis pas aperçue tout de suite car elle devait lui avoir nettoyé le nez avant d'arriver).
Résultat : pour éviter qu'il contamine l'autre enfant, je les ai tenus à l'écart l'un de l'autre toute la journée. Ils n'ont pas partagé les mêmes jouets... ne se sont pas touchés.... Et finalement, le lendemain, lors d'un RDV de contrôle chez l'ORL pour enlever des yoyos le doc lui a trouvé une otite...


----------



## nounou carine (12 Décembre 2022)

Idem chez moi ce matin. La petite L 11 mois gros rhume, bronchite bien grasse depuis la semaine dernière. Tout les jours je répétais à la maman qu'il serait bon de la faire voir à un médecin. Le mercredi matin elle m'envoie un sms pour me dire qu'elle mettrait la petite chez sa mamie, car elle avait vomie et avait fait de la fièvre toute la nuit, et que mamie pouvait mieux gérer la situation. J'ai dis ok, avez vous été chez le médecin avec la petite? Réponse: non, j'ai dévalisé la pharmacie, j'ai ce qu'il faut. Mercredi soir, nouveau sms, L revient chez vous demain, elle va mieux! Le jeudi la petite arrive avec la morve jusque dans la bouche et grosse bronchite. J'ai dis à la maman, si la petite fait de la fièvre, je vous appelle et vous la récupérez de suite. Bon la journée s'est à peu prêt bien passée, à part que la petite chouinait et pleurait toute la journée car pas bien. Un peu avant que la maman la cherche, pique de fièvre à 39°. Je redis à la maman d'aller voir un médecin, qu'elle a peut  être une angine aussi, car il y a des signes qui ne trompent pas! Le vendredi pas d'accueil. Dimanche petit sms pour me dire qu'elle était enfin chez le médecin le samedi et qu'effectivement L a bien une angine,  une bronchite et un gros rhume. Ce matin lundi, maman et L débarquent chez moi. Maman, grosse grippe et L toujours bien prise. Elle me dit, je lui ai donné un doliprane ce matin et un suppo, donc ça devrait aller, il faudra juste lui faire des lavages de nez plusieurs fois par jour. GRRR! J'étais verte! Je lui ai dis que ce n'était pas judicieux de venir chez moi dans l'état où vous êtes toutes les 2. Elle me répond, oui mais il faut que j'aille travailler. Je lui ai répondu que si nounou tombe malade à cause de vos microbes et ben il n'y aura plus personne pour accueillir L et les copains et que nounou sera peut être au fond de son lit pour Noël! Mais qu'est ce qu'ils ont dans la tête ces parents, ça me met hors de moi . 😤


----------



## Emily (12 Décembre 2022)

Incroyable, toujours la même chose.
Pourquoi emmener l'enfant chez le médecin ? C'est une perte de temps 
Tous les accueillis peuvent attraper les microbes et aussi son assistante maternelle.
nounou Carine tout à fait d"accord, nous si nous tombons malade ce n'est pas grave !!!👿


----------



## Chippie (18 Décembre 2022)

J'ai été dans la même situation il y a 3 mois.

Un lundi matin petit message de maman pour me prévenir que X n'était pas au mieux de sa forme et avait passé un mauvais week-end, une perte d'appétit avec des pics de température que X était tout flagada qu'elle le gardait à la maison pour la journée. ( mais en réalité cela faisait au moins 3 Sem durant les quelles je demandait régulièrement s'ils avaient consulté un médecin que X toussait  régulièrement des fois au point de vomir et remontait des glaires mais rien n'y fait. Maman me ramenait un sirop à lui donner sans ordonnance sans prescription, que j'ai gentiment remis dans le fond du sac sans jamais lui avoir donné ) Dans la soirée du lundi nouveau SMS de maman pour me dire que X allait un peu mieux mais pas suffisamment pour me le déposer, et puisqu'elle était à la maison le mardi qu'elle le gardait une journée de plus.
'' Moi '' ok vous avez consulté il a quoi ? Réponse '' non non j'ai donné doliprane et beaucoup de dodo car très fatigué.'' 😣😤
Arrive mardi soir sms de maman, X va mieux je vous le déposerai demain matin comme d'habitude.
Mercredi matin j'ouvre la porte je vois X  les yeux tirés, abattu, apparemment toujours épuisé , tout pâle, et n'avait pas l'air d'aller mieux, j'en faire part à la maman  Réponse '' si si ça va il n'a plus de température, ne tousse pratiquement plus, et l'appétit revient doucement '' et rajoute '' si ça ne va pas je suis à la maison, je vais aller consulter car je ne suis pas bien ''.😲
J'ai donc surveillé la température X comme le lait sur le feu. A l'heure du déjeuné 12h nous étions à table un coup de fil de maman pour prendre des nouvelles de X qui apparemment avait retrouvé l'appétit que je lui connaissait et qui m'annonce qu'elle était positive covid contaminé par X que pour elle c'était doliprane et une bonne sieste cette après-midi, que papa allait également rentrer en début d'après midi car n'était pas bien non plus qu'il allait consulter et se faire tester. Il ne lui serait pas venus à l'idée de récupérer X immédiatement après avoir reçu le résultat de son testé NON pourquoi faire.
Les deux parents positfs sont venus masqués '' LOL '' 😤😤😤 récupérer X en fin de journée comme d'habitude, et ont gardé X la journée de jeudi, et le vendredi n'étant pas une journée d'accueil pour X.
Vendredi soir 19h je poste sur le groupe des PE la photo de mon thermomètre affichant  39,5 en précisant
'' le week-end s'annonce bien et je remercie X du partage ''    les autres PE ont compris qui avait fauté, qu'ils pouvaient eux-mêmes être contaminés par la négligence des PE de X, et qu'il ne fallait pas jouer avec le feu sans quoi tout le monde en patis.
Des parents irrespectueux à ce stade NON c'était trop.
Ce contrat c'est arrêté 2 mois plus tard et j'en étais très soulagée.


----------



## kikine (18 Décembre 2022)

ben désolée de vous dire ça chippie, mais à ce stade vous êtes tout aussi inconsciente que les parents...
fallait refuser l'enfant, là vous n'avez rien fait et vous avez même continué la journée sachant que c'était le covid...


----------



## liline17 (18 Décembre 2022)

une PE n'avais pas l'idée de venir chercher son fils qui avait la gastro, je lui ai dis que je le mettais au lit et qu'il en sortirai quand elle viendrai le chercher, j'en ferai autant pour toute maladie contagieuse non traitée.


----------



## Chippie (18 Décembre 2022)

Kikine à l'arrivée de l'enfant celui-ci n'avait plus de température mais avait toujours les traits tirés et l'air fatigué. Les propos de la maman était '' ça va mieux, il est juste encore un peu fatigué '' 
ce n'est pas un motif suffisant pour ne pas accueillir à ce stade, il pouvait être dans la phase '' récupération '' à la sortie d'une gastro, d'une grippe, d'une bronchite etc... mais sans consultation chez le toubib comment savoir ? Il était clair pour moi que l'enfant affichait plus qu'un manque de repos,  mais je ne suis pas médecin.)
Ce n'est qu'à l'heure du repas midi passé  ( nous étions à table ) où j'ai appris que la maman était positive   '' certainement contaminé par X ''   ce sont ses déductions personnelles mais sans certitude puisque X n'avait pas consulté. Mais n'ont pas jugé utile de récupérer X  après le résultat du test positif de la maman. Il était déjà trop tard, le mal était fait. J'ai passé 2 sem au fond de mon lit.
Ce sont des PE qui durant des sem où X toussait à s'epoumoner prétendaient avoir consulté mais qu'il n'avait rien juste du '' sirop ''  à prendre. Alors qu'ils n'ont jamais présenté X au médecin.


----------



## Chippie (18 Décembre 2022)

Juste pour décrire la mentalité de ces PE testé positif le mercredi ,
n'ont rien trouvé de mieux à faire que de se ballader en famille au marché aux puces et sans masques le dimanche qui suivait soit 4 jours après.
Isolement 10 jours min ?
Pareil durant les confinements ne comprenaient pas pourquoi je n'accueuillais  pas,  il aura fallu qu'un autre PE de mes accueillis leur explique le pourquoi du comment. 😤😭😭


----------



## kikine (18 Décembre 2022)

ben désolée mais quand vous dites que le gamin tousse depuis 3 semaines a s'en faire vomir
" mais en réalité cela faisait au moins 3 Sem durant les quelles je demandait régulièrement s'ils avaient consulté un médecin que X toussait régulièrement des fois au point de vomir et remontait des glaires"
je réitère mais c'est de l'inconscience d'accueillir un enfant dans cet état
et quand vous dites que la maman vous a prévenue a midi et que vous n'avez pas exigé qu'elle vienne immédiatement chercher son enfant (même si le mal était fait) c'est encore de l'inconscience...

bref au vu de ce que vous dites si vous laissez tout passer à la maman sans vous imposer... faut pas venir se plaindre après...


----------



## Chippie (18 Décembre 2022)

Kikine 
Je ne me plaint pas j'ai juste partagé mon vécu.


----------



## liline17 (19 Décembre 2022)

j'ai eu 3 bébés hospitalisés à cause des négligence d'un PE, depuis, j'accueille les enfants malades seulement si ils ont été vu par un médecin avant, pour faciliter les choses, j'accepte de donner des médicaments, en précisant de demander au médecin une prise d'antibiotiques en 2 fois, comme ça, je n'ai pas a donner les antibiotiques.


----------



## Griselda (1 Janvier 2023)

Il fallait lui répondre de profiter de sa journée de repos pour emmener son bébé en consultation chez le médecin sans attendre que ça dégénère ou bien que ce soit encore plus compliqué parce qu'il faudra alors s'absenter du travail spécialement pour ça.


----------

